# Pacman Championship Edition DX



## fen_boy (Dec 4, 2010)

Hadn't heard much about this, but downloaded it today and it's amazing.
Real 'in the zone' gaming like Rez or Frequency. 
Here's a review http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2010-11-19-pac-man-championship-edition-dx-review
800 points on XBL or £7.99 on PSN. Download it now, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 5, 2010)

Honestly, it's brilliant.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2010)

Totally! It's fucking great!


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 6, 2010)

I will download the trial version methinks. The screen grabs on the PSN preview didn't do the moving game justice...


----------



## Utopia (Dec 6, 2010)

Why is it so good?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 6, 2010)

The video linked to just looks like ordinary boring Pacman


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Why is it so good?


 
It's very addictive, compelling gameplay.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Why is it so good?


 
It's very addictive, compelling gameplay.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> I will download the trial version methinks. The screen grabs on the PSN preview didn't do the moving game justice...


 
That's what I did after seeing four mates all suddenly playing online one day. I was like WTF? (these guys are always playing games I like) why is that game worth it? D/led the trial, played one game and bought the game straight away.


----------



## Utopia (Dec 6, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That's what I did after seeing four mates all suddenly playing online one day. I was like WTF? (these guys are always playing games I like) why is that game worth it? D/led the trial, played one game and bought the game straight away.


 
I've had a look at the online Vid review....and it does look brilliant!, gameplay & visuals look highly addictive.  I'm buying tonight!!!


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 6, 2010)

Divisive Cotton said:


> The video linked to just looks like ordinary boring Pacman



 is a better video. Doesn't do the soundtrack justice though.


----------



## Utopia (Dec 6, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's very addictive, compelling gameplay.


 
Agreed!!! Brilliant game, so addictive and satisfying!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Agreed!!! Brilliant game, so addictive and satisfying!


 
Totally!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm in the top 5% of players on xbox now!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2010)

My top score is over 1.5 million, I realy want to crack 2 million!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm in the top 5% of players on xbox now!


 
Nice!


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 7, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> My top score is over 1.5 million, I realy want to crack 2 million!


 
Which course and mode?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2010)

Championshio II 5 minute mode.


----------



## Utopia (Dec 7, 2010)

Impressive.....I'm merely on 761,190 but then i've only had the game 24hours!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2010)

I think I've barely topped 500k! It's a great warm up game too, play this for about ten minutes then ready to kick ass elsewhere.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 8, 2010)

I've just managed to top 800,000. (same course and mode).

Watch the replays on the leaderboard, some of the runs are awesome.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 8, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> I've just managed to top 800,000. (same course and mode).
> 
> Watch the replays on the leaderboard, some of the runs are awesome.


 
What's your Gamertag? I want more people on my friendslist who play this.

btw, are you playing on expert? That's an easy way to add loads of points.

Also I try not to use bombs as they bump down the speed, but definitley don't die as that takes the speed down lots and lots.


----------



## Utopia (Dec 8, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> What's your Gamertag? I want more people on my friendslist who play this.
> 
> btw, are you playing on expert? That's an easy way to add loads of points.
> 
> Also I try not to use bombs as they bump down the speed, but definitley don't die as that takes the spped down lots and lots.


 

Good advice, also, and I know its obvious, wake up as many of the ghosts as you can as you're going round the maze, its worth a slight detour so you can get as many of the buggers chasing you as possible!

Anyone playing this on PS3?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 8, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Good advice, also, and I know its obvious, wake up as many of the ghosts as you can as you're going round the maze, its worth a slight detour so you can get as many of the buggers chasing you as possible!
> 
> Anyone playing this on PS3?



...you can only get 30 ghosts following you, so once you have that many go get the pilll!


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 8, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> What's your Gamertag? I want more people on my friendslist who play this.
> 
> btw, are you playing on expert? That's an easy way to add loads of points.
> 
> Also I try not to use bombs as they bump down the speed, but definitley don't die as that takes the speed down lots and lots.



I'm fenboy0 on xbox, but I actually bought this on ps3. I'm tempted to get it on xbox as well though if there's a competition in the offing (or is that really sad?)
Just started playing on expert this morning. My main problem is I get a bit lost half way through and miss a load of turns.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 8, 2010)

Utopia said:


> Good advice, also, and I know its obvious, wake up as many of the ghosts as you can as you're going round the maze, its worth a slight detour so you can get as many of the buggers chasing you as possible!
> 
> Anyone playing this on PS3?



Yes, I'm fen_boy on psn.


----------



## Utopia (Dec 8, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Yes, I'm fen_boy on psn.


 
davidsmart1973 on psn.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> I'm fenboy0 on xbox, but I actually bought this on ps3. I'm tempted to get it on xbox as well though if there's a competition in the offing (or is that really sad?)
> Just started playing on expert this morning. My main problem is I get a bit lost half way through and miss a load of turns.


 
Get it on the 360 and we'll arrange one!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Dec 15, 2010)

Heh! This is available on Android as well.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 15, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Heh! This is available on Android as well.



Is that the DX version? The non DX one is different.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Dec 15, 2010)

Think it's just Pacman Championship Edition


----------

